# Canon to bring production home as yen continues slide



## barracuda (Jan 9, 2014)

An interesting article on SLR sales:

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/canon-bring-production-home-yen-073624820.html

Notably:

_SLR SALES

The CEO said sales of digital single-lens reflex cameras likely came in under 8 million units in 2013 for the first annual decline since Canon introduced its first model in 2004, as the slowing pace of innovation meant fewer consumers felt the need to replace older models. He also attributed the drop to prolonged economic weakness in Europe and slowing growth in China.

"SLR sales fell last year due to poor economic conditions," Mitarai said. "But I think that they will rise stably from now on. I want to aim for close to 9 million units in 2014."

But industry insiders said Canon and its closest rival Nikon Corp (TYO:7731) were struggling to clear excess inventory built up as they overcompensated for damage done to factories in Thailand after flooding in 2011 - leading to prices of entry-level models being slashed by more than 50 percent to as little as $300.

Canon's shipments of interchangeable lens cameras accounted for 45.1 percent of global shipments in July-September, according to IDC, a 5 percent drop in share from the year prior and a 25.7 percent drop in unit sales._


----------

